# CR Admins: New Ad Block on CR Home Page needs to be REMOVED!



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 9, 2015)

*EDIT*: I discovered that my AdBlocker was the reason. With it enabled, I see the Discussion List on top like I prefer. I disabled it temporarily and forgot so the AdBlock appeared on the top instead. Yuck. But I guess it's been that way for a while. Too bad. 

Yesterday, a large "AdChoice" Ad Block on CR Home Page was apparently added to take the place of / push down the trending Forum Discussion List on the right side. WTH?? ??? There was already an Ad Block below the Forum Thread List. Why do we need one on the top as well?

CR Admins: Please move the Forum Discussion List back up top right where it was! It sucks having to scroll down to see it every time I check the home page for new topics. I'm not trying to whine here, this is a real issue. I don't mind tolerating the Ad Blocks as long as they don't affect functionality. This one does!

IMHO, if this change is permanent, it will significantly reduce your traffic because checking for new forum topics will not be as quick or easy and folks will be less inclined to go to the extra scrolling effort. When the Forum Discussion List is where it was before at the top, you simply needed to refresh the page. Now it's hidden completely without scrolling down. Yuck!!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 9, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Yesterday, a large "AdChoice" Ad Block on CR Home Page was apparently added to take the place of / push down the trending Forum Discussion List on the right side. WTH?? ??? There was already an Ad Block below the Forum Thread List. Why do we need one on the top as well?



Probably the "paradigm of constant ad revenue" - for more people using adblockers, sites need to place more ads. Sooner or later, the one user left that still hasn't installed an adblocker will get a site only consisting of ads


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 9, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, a large "AdChoice" Ad Block on CR Home Page was apparently added to take the place of / push down the trending Forum Discussion List on the right side. WTH?? ??? There was already an Ad Block below the Forum Thread List. Why do we need one on the top as well?
> ...



Thank you *Marsu42*!! A day or two ago, I had to view a site that didn't work right with the AdBlocker running. I forgot all about turning it off until you said that! I just turned the AdBlocker back on and Viola!, no more problem! I've been running the AdBlock so long, I forgot how useful it is! 

Now I feel really bad for anyone not running an Ad Blocker.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 9, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I forgot all about turning it off until you said that!



Note that I didn't state that I'm running and adblocker (though there are ways of detecting it) :-> ... it was just a theoretical possibility. Remember: Superheros always watch ads and buy products by clicking on affiliate links 



RustyTheGeek said:


> Now I feel really bad for anyone not running an Ad Blocker.



Reminds me of the poker wisdom: "If after 10 minutes you don't know who the sucker is, it's you".


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 9, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot all about turning it off until you said that!
> ...



I don't mind Ads until they cause a significant impact on the site's core function/purpose. Then they are counter productive and drive people AWAY from the site. If I had to scroll down every time I visited the CR Main Page to see what I wanted, I would definitely visit less because I would get tired of all the extra wasted effort simply due to a bad design choice. It sends a message that the site is more interested in free revenue (generated at my expense) than providing a good user experience.


----------

